# 611 on the move



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

heard 611 is on the move to Strasburg 

track here, no account needed to view

https://www.facebook.com/611-Tracker-947107545311484/


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice, thanks for the update. Looking forward to my up close meet and greet in Oct.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Photos of 611 arriving in Strasburg on up on today's edition of Railpictures.net.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

look what google did

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.006...4!1sTvFZniQhzw7I3plRUXZs5Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## mroe21877 (Sep 10, 2015)

This thread is old but this may be interesting. I took the family on a ride at Strasburg behind the 611 last week. Fantastic time. We go to Strasburg often as we are only about 45 minutes away. Tomorrow I have a hostling tour for the Strasburg 475 and a whistle pull on the 611. Hoping to get some great pics and video tomorrow.

Sent from my Vivo XL4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

mroe21877 said:


> This thread is old but this may be interesting. I took the family on a ride at Strasburg behind the 611 last week. Fantastic time. We go to Strasburg often as we are only about 45 minutes away. Tomorrow I have a hostling tour for the Strasburg 475 and a whistle pull on the 611. Hoping to get some great pics and video tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Vivo XL4 using Tapatalk


kool.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Most 611 events are now sold out. I'm going next week to visit the numerous Strasburg attractions.


----------

